# كيف أصنع قالب للمعادن الا حديدية (على شكل قشرة)



## وائل مشاطي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

لسباكة قطعة مستحيلة الحقن لاسباب التجاويف الداخلية
مثال أعمدة الأنارة الألمنيوم
الشكل الخارجي هندسي والداخلي هندسي وغير منتظم ما الحل 
الحل بسيط
1- نعمل قالب خارجي من معدن الفونط (الزهر الرمادي) مع مراعات التشليح 
2- نعمل القالب الداخلي من الرمل الحراري أو العادي خارجا ثم نضعه في مكانه في القالب الفونط
3- نطبق القالب جيدا عن طريق البستونات او المشدات 
4- نصب المعدن المصهور \ الامنيوم \ توتياء \ نحاس 
5- يفتح القالب ونخرج المنتج ونفرغ منه الرمل من الداخل 


حصلنا على منتج ناعم من الخارج وفارغ من الداخل دون الخوف من الضمور بتجاه الداخل
تم عمل النواقيس ( أجراص الكنائس) بنفس الطريقة عام 1540 كما ورد


----------



## خلوف العراقي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## ابوسهل الجديد (6 نوفمبر 2010)

هذا لغز ولا ايش


----------



## وائل مشاطي (15 نوفمبر 2010)




----------

